# Doc's Visiting The Hunter



## Keith the Beer Guy (13/8/09)

FYI,

if you're a keen brewer (or just like beer) and looking for something to do this Saturday you may like to join us at Potters.

Doc will be a guest brewer and he is brewing [topic="26334"]Doc's Belgian Breakfast Blonde[/topic].

This beer will go on tap at Potters as our spring seasonal.

Mash in is about 9.30am, the hospitality lasts all day.

Cheers,

Keith on behalf of the Hunter Beer Co. Team


----------



## Doc (13/8/09)

Would be great to catchup with Hunter AG'ers, both old and new.
Looking forward to a cracker brew day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tynian (13/8/09)

Nice one Keith and Doc

I wont be able to make it as I have football semi's on this weekend. I will definitely be there for tasting once it is on tap.

Hope it goes well Doc.

Rob


----------



## shmick (13/8/09)

Got soccer in the PM but may make the breakfast shift.


----------



## Doc (13/8/09)

shmick said:


> Got soccer in the PM but may make the breakfast shift.



Long time no see Shmick.
We are brewing the Belgian Breakfast Blonde, so breakfast shift it is 

See you Saturday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (14/8/09)

The day job week is over.
Getting excited about brewing Doc's Belgian Breakfast Blonde at Potters with Keith, Craig (and maybe Jess) tomorrow at Potters.

Stop in if you are in the neighbourhood.

Doc


----------



## Tony (14/8/09)

Oh bugger.

Im in PNG for another week and a half  

I do like a day at potters. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Doc (14/8/09)

I've just bottle a couple of beers to bring up for the day too. Just in case Keith is running low 

Doc


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (14/8/09)

Doc said:


> I've just bottle a couple of beers to bring up for the day too. Just in case Keith is running low
> 
> Doc




I like the way you think Doc.

And for the record the three of us Jess, Craig and myself will be here.

Bad news is the last of the Cranky Pants IPA has just been drunk, but the good news is we might have to dig out something special that has been lying around for a while.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## barls (14/8/09)

hey doc, can you ask keith how he liked the braggot i left with him.
have fun up there.


----------



## /// (14/8/09)

Shit and Giggles, thanks for the notice!

Seems the good Doctors practice is becoming quite busy?

Scotty


----------



## Doc (14/8/09)

/// said:


> Seems the good Doctors practice is becoming quite busy?



Hahahahahha, I'm not a one trick pony 

*You have to take your prescription from the Doctor* 
Get in the car, and see you at lunch.

Doc


----------



## /// (14/8/09)

Ballet exam classes ... 3 hour drive ... swells and pulses off Sandon Point .... swells and pulses .... you awful awful Doctor!

Seems the Doctor is not just about soft love ....


----------



## joshuahardie (14/8/09)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Bad news is the last of the Cranky Pants IPA has just been drunk,



bugger the old man is up there for dinner tonight and i asked him to get me a bottle.... hopefully he has the initiative to not come home empty handed, despite no ipa


----------



## jayse (14/8/09)

Doc Doc he's our man if he can't do it no one can!

Have a good one brewers!


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (15/8/09)

Live from the brewery.

Doc in action

Milling in




Does this guy look happy?



Expert tuition



Concentration



The man himself...



Hop time.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (15/8/09)

And finally,

Doc cleaning




And the day comes to an end...


----------



## Doc (16/8/09)

What a top day.
Flawless brewday with the great Potters team (Keith, Craig and Jess).
Fingers crossed for a great fermentation, then of course the big rhubarb addition.

Keep you eyes and ears open for the announcement of Potters Spring Seasonal (Doc's Belgian Breakfast Blonde).
Looking for ideas for the label, as I'm not having much inspiration at the moment 

Doc


----------



## Barry (16/8/09)

Doc, if ever you are going to sell your life on ebay please let me know first.


----------



## Doc (16/8/09)

Barry said:


> Doc, if ever you are going to sell your life on ebay please let me know first.




Just wait until you hear of my adventures for Sept.
eBay reserve will be 7 figures + 
I've enjoyed an awesome quarter.

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (17/8/09)

Looks like a great day, Doc!

Looking forward to both seasonal releases!
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Weizguy (17/8/09)

I'm glad I didn't see this until today. Would have been more disappointed, as I was busy all weekend.

Well done, Doc. Never a one-trick pony :lol: 

Need to make time and visit Potters soon. Still haven't tested the RIS yet, but hope to this week.

Beerz
Les


----------



## shmick (17/8/09)

Good to catch up again Doc.

Cheers also to the Potter's crew who's friendly hospitality was there in spades as usual - thanks guys.

Rather poor turnout by the HAGs though  . Is everybody hibernating for the winter???

Disappointed I had to run off just before lunch as those new menu additions looked pretty tempting.

Will definitely be coming back when Doc's Belgian goes on tap followed up by a couple of those very tasty RIS.


----------



## fingolfin (20/8/09)

I'm with Les, so glad I only just saw this, I had football semi's on and would have tried to get out of it, but everyone wold have hated me.

Sad that the cranky pants is all out, but can't wait to come up and try Doc's brew. 

What time you open for breakfast Keith?


----------



## Doc (20/8/09)

Got a call from Keith today to say that the rhubarb addition has gone in.
Sounds like the beer is developing nicely. 

Doc


----------



## Doc (25/9/09)

Doc's Belgian Rhubarb Ale goes on tap tomorrow (Sat 26 Sept) at Potters.





Potters also have their Oktoberfest festivities starting tomorrow.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

You enjoy life dont you Doc!


----------



## Doc (25/9/09)

Katie said:


> You enjoy life dont you Doc!



Indeedly doodly 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/09)

Doc said:


> Indeedly doodly
> 
> Doc


Are you onto your second batch yet?


----------



## eric8 (25/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Are you onto your second batch yet?


He is, the Imperial Black Ale, IBA, mmmm


----------



## HarryB (25/9/09)

Good to hear! I'm heading up tomorrow to try it and Keith's other Oktoberfest beer!


----------



## HarryB (28/9/09)

Nice beer Doc! Enjoyed it! 
Keith's Oktoberfest beers were great too! 
Good times!


----------



## Doc (29/9/09)

Thanks Harry.

I'm very pleased with it. Not an easy beer to make, yet along try and scale to a commercial size. Especially when you are adding weird stuff like rhubarb to conical fermenters.

Drinks well from a stein, although at close to 6% it creeps up on you quick. 




Doc


----------



## petesbrew (29/9/09)

That looks good enough now at 8am, going by it's original name, Doc.


----------



## matti (29/9/09)

I have got over my jealousy  
Now I am overjoyed that you had a great day.
You are an inspiration to all of us.
Great stuff Doc

matti


----------



## goatherder (29/9/09)

Nice beer Doc, I got to try one on Sunday. Lovely balance, very drinkable.


----------

